
Pretty Women Are Bad for the Heart - seejay
http://www.asylum.com/2010/05/03/university-valencia-pretty-women-are-bad-for-cortisol-levels-the-heart/?sms_ss=hackernews
======
theli0nheart
There was no control in the experiment. This "study" would carry a little more
weight if they had also put the sudoku-ers in a room with an "unattractive
female" (or just another person for that matter!) and compared the results.

Ugh.

~~~
_pius
I'm hoping that the article simply neglected to mention the control. It's hard
to believe that the researchers would be so colossally inept as to forget to
have a control group.

